# Are you legal too in your state



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

Carry a small handgun while archery hunting?in ga no can do .But im gonna do as needed.


----------



## Ironhunter (Sep 25, 2006)

*carry*

They just passed a law last year here in ND that we are able to carry while bowhunting.


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

Ironhunter said:


> They just passed a law last year here in ND that we are able to carry while bowhunting.


I wish theyd make it legal here.I do what i gotta do.


----------



## Varbogen (Apr 6, 2007)

*Whoa AZZKLOWN!!!!!! What are you thinkin! ????*



steve r said:


> Carry a small handgun while archery hunting?in ga no can do .But im gonna do as needed.


See thats Big no no !!!!

You want to do something Fine act out in a helpful way to make it legal in your area if its not . 

If you break the law and get caught you lose your hunting privelges PERMENANTLY !!!! and why would someone want to do that ?????

And Dont be a MORON and post something like that on an Open Message board for Johnny Law Dog to see .

What the hell is going through your heads People ?????? 

Discretion is the better part of Valor ! 
If you are going to do something stupid Keep you trap shut about what you do !!!


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

Varbogen said:


> See thats Big no no !!!!
> 
> You want to do something Fine act out in a helpful way to make it legal in your area if its not .
> 
> ...


No where did you see i carry during archery season.No words from me i carry .Never di i once say i carry ,just my thoughts what to do.Might be a sling shot i carry for all you know.Didnt ask for your negativity .


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

Why would you need to carry a side arm during bow season ? If its snakes your worried about then I would wear chaps..But any other critter out there you should be able to handle with your bow. The reason for the law is so people won't be useing a gun during bow season If they passed a law there would probally be people shooting deer with there pistols rather than there bows . I don't have nothing wrong with guns I carry one , I have a concealed carry permit but I don't feel like I need to carry a gun during bow season . And I hunt were there is bear and coyote and even heard there is some mountain lions around and I don't think the boggie man will get me either.lol


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

In California during Archery Only....no guns
Archery during a gun season hunt....guns ok


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

If you don't trespass or aren't out poaching you shouldn't have any reason to fear a confrontation now do you? Don't feel like your bow is a deadly weapon?


----------



## cowchip (Mar 15, 2003)

*carry*

I believe alot of us are in a dream world where everything is fine as long as we do no harm to others then none will come to us . Wake Up ! every gangster low life thug has a gun and no respect for you or the laws that you believe everyone obeys . Your life does not mean anything to someone with nothing to loose . If you feel you will never run into a low life drugged up looser in or out of the woods then you live in a dream world . Thankfully we are allowed to carry with a CCWP in PA and i do !


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Vermont is a no guns during Archery only season state


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

We can carry in FL with a concealed weapon permit on state or private land.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

In Indiana if you're licensed to conceal carry then you're good to go. Don't know why I'd do it, though - with the bow in east central Indiana I'm the most dangerous creature in the woods, provided I'm in a stand. On the ground one never knows, I guess.

Now there was the cougar sighting in southern Delaware county......


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

We in ga just got the okay to carry a handgun while archery huntin,with a permit of course and only with permit.Just found out the other day online with new regs for ga.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here in Louisiana the only firearm we can carry during bow season is a .22 loaded with ratshot. As others have said, it's best to obey the law. My philosophy is that if you have to hide it, you shouldn't do it. That goes for everything, not just hunting.


----------



## SILVERGREY (Jul 7, 2008)

*OK to carry*

In Oregon it is legal to carry anytime, I have a cwp and USE it. I don't archery hunt with one but on the road it is my buddy. Don't carry "little" ones either


----------



## rodknockinc (Apr 24, 2005)

I carry my Glock 20 with a 6" barrel while bow and gun hunting. It is legal in the state of WI as long as it is not concealed.


----------



## rampage (Jul 16, 2008)

Varbogen said:


> See thats Big no no !!!!
> 
> You want to do something Fine act out in a helpful way to make it legal in your area if its not .
> 
> ...


Doing something stupid? Not in my book.

As long as you actually try to get the law changed via the proper procedures, and as long as you understand the consequences of breaking it, civil disobedience is a wonderful tool. I'd like to remind you of certain law involving rosa parks which you are undoubtly familiar with.


----------

